# Outside temp sensor



## Nix-TT (Aug 4, 2012)

The outside temp reading on our TT has always read high. Thought I would check it today. Seems the bracket has snapped and sensor has gone. Just a plug resting behind bumper. 
If that's the sensor wire, why is there still a reading that does go up and down (albeit higher) on the dash?


----------



## brooksesi (May 8, 2012)

Does that mean there is a hole in your inlet manifold?!

edit: Think I've muddled up my outside temp sensor and inlet air temp sensor


----------



## Nix-TT (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha. Yeh the one behind bumper infront of rad.


----------



## Nix-TT (Aug 4, 2012)

Does the dash readout also display internal temperature?


----------



## Nix-TT (Aug 4, 2012)

Still not sure with this....,


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

On my nearly purchased 2002 TT, I too found the outside temperature reading was working, but reading a bit on the high side, all the time.
Read the forum and worked out that it sits on a bracket behind the bumper centre grill, in front of the rad.
So, in the rain (always the best time to do car maintenance!! :? ) I went to find the sensor.

I found I had no Outside Temperature Sensor, no mounting bracket... just two bare wires!

So, oddly, you do get readings in the DIS, with no sensor present, but all on the high side. Wierd!

If anyone has the part numbers for the sensor, bracket, and the loom plug that goes into the sensor, could the let me know.
or
...a spare second hand one, with the loom plug would be even better! 

oh.. I went looking for this because I plugged up VAG-COM last night and could not clear this error....
1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

4A0820535 outer temperature sensor
8D0820536C retainer
N 10063602 hexagon head bolt
N 90666101 cable clip

Hth


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheers nilrem... just the ticket! G


----------



## Nix-TT (Aug 4, 2012)

Exactly the same symptoms as you. 
Except no error on vag com. No idea where it gets reading from. 
Not tested to see if its same as inside temp.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

I should have my second-hand sensor and bracket in the next day or so, and will look at fitting it at the weekend, or sooner.
I'll check out the following...
- Temp on DIS before and after senor
- See if I can get an outside temp reading
- Check and clear the error displayed by VAG-COM (Should vanish when the sesnor is in place)
...I'll let you know what happens. Hopefully, I'll have a more accurate Air Temp, with no errors shown by VAG-COM


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Fitted this outside ambient temperature sensor this afternoon...
- Removed the Drivers Side lower grill panel (Easy to remove with a screwdriver from the front, as this is the one that covers the towing hitch socket)
- Then hand through the hole, to release the clips holding the centre grill panel. It's tight, but I undid the one on the vertical drivers end, and then a couple along the top and then the bottoms one... and it wedged out from there.
- I then fitted my second hand sensor (on bracket). (I must admit that I cut the cable and joined it into the exisitng cable, as I couldn't get my hand up the nearside to where the plug would be. I expect you could get to it, with the n/s inner wheel arch cover... but thats a guess. The weather was crimanl... so had to be the quicker option! :roll: )

With the sensor fitted, and grill panels back in.. job done! Here's the results..
- When two bare wires, no sensor - DIS Temp Reading +8.0 degrees C
- With Sensor Fitted - DIS Temp Reading *+0.5 degrees C
- Took it for a spin... dropped to *+0.0 degrees C
......and I can tell you, it was damn freezing out there this afternoon, certainly not +8.0... and really was a big fat ZERO degrees! :lol: ...toes still thawing out!

...and finally, hooked up VAG-COM, cleared the old error Ambient Temp Sensor Error... ran the scan... Car now clear!


----------

